# Want to work in the greatest Haunt in North TEXAS?



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

The Dark Path Haunt is the scariest outdoor haunted attraction in DFW. We are looking for dedicated people who want to do nothing more than SCARE the CRAP out of people!!! Our Haunt is located on 6 acres in Lake Dallas. We at The Dark Path have a family atmosphere and enjoy being in the Haunt Industry.
If your are interested, check out www.thedarkpathhaunt.com and click on the Employment Tab.

Dan
Choose Your Path!


----------

